# Papa's Reviews [9/17/07]



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

This is a taste of what I contributed to the VC Boards at the NSider Forums...hope you all enjoy it and will welcome this thread each week if you like it! Let me know as comments are always appreciated     
_________________________________________________
The Smiley Scale

































[Far left is the absolute worst rating a category or game can receive. Far right is the absolute best rating a category or game can receive.]
_________________________________________________








Yoshi's Story (1000 Wii Points) marks the 8th N64 game to come to the VC. So, the only question that remains now is has Yoshi and his melon eating habits aged well 10 years after it's release? Let's find out!

*Presentation:*





 Yoshi's Story has a very simplified and "cute" presentation about it. From the flower health meter to the kiddie animations and the simple story, this game is NOT catered to anybody over 12 IMO. While this game didn't grab the "hardcore" gamers attention, it certainly did well with the younger crowd and that's because Nintendo's attention to this age group translated very well in the production values of this game.
*Graphics:*





The one great spot about this game is that the graphics are very clean, colorful, animated and attention getting. I feel this game definitely reversed Nintendo's philosophy of gameplay over graphics. That's not to say that Nintendo is a flip flopper, it's just the graphics most likely turned out this way to help resonate with younger audiences. Vibrant colors and goofy animations are eye candy for the kids after all!
*Sound: *





You can go one of two ways with this: Overwhelming to the point it becomes annoying or underwhelming to the point it is nonexistent. Either way doesn't net this game huge bonus points. Yoshi's Story has a mix of soundtracks and "effects" that can be construed as cute the first couple of times you hear it, but as the the game wears on, it either blends into the background that you ignore it or it becomes such a focal point that it's annoying. Pick your poison with this one, but I do realize that upon hearing it the FIRST time, it's pretty decent fare.
*Gameplay: *





Well, it's a "formulaic" 2D platformer that is not challenging and is quite frankly short. Is it short because it's not challenging or is it not challenging because it's too short? Either way you slice it, the gameplay department suffers tremendously from this formula. What it does right though is the controls are spot on (as are most if not all Nintendo developed properties) and the story makes sense, even if it borders along Cinderella "esque" simplicity. Also of important note: this game relied HEAVILY on the rumble pack for the N64 and since VC games don't carry rumble, this is sure to hurt the game to a degree.
*Lasting Appeal: *





Too short and not much challenge render this game pretty much useless in terms of replayability. There are some secrets and bonuses that can be unlocked from playing a "perfect" game, but that's about it.
*OVERALL: *





This game may carry nostalgia values for many and for that I say knock yourselves out if you really loved it back in 1998. If you're a first timer to the game, I recommend you wait for Yoshi's Island if you want bigger and better production values along with some decent challenging gameplay (Yoshi's Island is basically Super Mario World 2). All in all, this short and not too sweet game is certainly the worst N64 title on the VC if for no other reason than it's just an ok game stacked against some great ones.
*A personal note: * I think I did the best I could of not letting my "personal" bias get in the way of the review. However, here's where I go crazy with it    			 I didn't much like Yoshi's Island for the SNES so it wasn't much of a surprise that I didn't enjoy this game either. Call me crazy, but Yoshi's Story was not a game that I felt was worth a buy, just a rental at best. I feel bad in some respects because I didn't enjoy the first game that I was already of the mindset that this game wouldn't be good either. I ended up being right in many respects because this game was a letdown for many of my friends who really enjoyed Yoshi's Island and were eagerly anticipating this title...only to find that Yoshi left a bit of egg on their face.















Video Footage

The cold hard truth, this game is:





_________________________________________________






It's almost October and that means the Chase for the Pennant is just about on! TG-16's very own World Class Baseball (600 Wii Points) bows its way into the VC lineup hoping to hit a grandslam. Will it or does it strikeout? Let's take a look at the count!

*Presentation:*





 For a 1989 title, this is a pretty decent title in terms of presentation. The menu and opening sequences are done very nicely and just the general feel of the game gives you the "ballpark" experience, so that's definitely a win in my book!
*Graphics:*





Again, for a 1989 effort, the graphics hold up pretty well by today's standards. While not mindblowing in any way, shape or form, it gets the job done with it's colorful sprites and smooth (really!) animations lending a hand to the overall look of this game.
*Sound: *





Unless the game has "take me out to the ol' ballgame" being sung in it...no I'm kidding. The sound department must have been taking a break as the music and sound effects aren't very engaging and that's half the fun of going to baseball games! Otherwise, it's just an ok effort for the game.
*Gameplay: *





The controls work very well for fielding and batting and like any other baseball game you play, there are nuances to learn in order to minmize your risk and maximize your reward. My one complaint comes to hitting and this basically is that once you've figured out the timing of the pitchers (who seem to stay in forever when going against the AI), the hitting is a no brainer and you can rack up some serious scores. So basically bad AI docks this otherwise decent title in gameplay experiences.
*Lasting Appeal: *





It's a baseball sim, a very bland one at that. Baseball games are not known to keep people's attention very long as simulators (arcade ones on the other hand...that's FUN) so in the end it depends on how much YOU like playing baseball which will determine it's lasting appeal for you.
*OVERALL: *





A nice alternative to....wait...strike that...a GREAT alternative to NES Baseball currently on the VC. There are much better baseball sims and arcade games that are sure to come down the pike eventually, but this one hits a grandslam as far as being king of baseball games on the VC.
*A personal note: * Once I saw this game coming out on Hudson's list, I immediately called my TG-16 owning buddy and said let's get our game on. I must admit his second controller isn't all that great after seeing some hard times...so this may have lessened the control/gameplay aspect for me, but overall I had a decent time playing with him. In the end though, I would much rather be playing Super Baseball Simulater 1.000 for SNES (now THAT'S a fun game, even if it's "unrealistic")!












Video Footage

This game, while a nice playthrough if you're a hardcore baseball fan, doesn't seem to connect very well so it's:





_________________________________________________









Last but not least, at 800 Wii Points, Super Thunder Blade comes roaring in from the depths of Sega's "launch" lineup for the Mega Drive as a sequel to the popular Arcade Title: Thunder Blade. Does the console treatment do the series justice? Let's go for a spin!

*Presentation:*





 This game has a really nice opening intro, but the title screen leaves a lot to be desired. As a launch release game, it did the basics pretty well, but stacked against other VC games, especially from the same time period in this day and age, the overall presentation lacks the pizazz that makes this game stand the "test of time".
*Graphics:*





The Arcade version, Thunder Blade, was vastly superior to the console sequel obviously due to limited graphical power on the Genesis. That being said, Super Thunder Blade could hold it's own if it weren't going up against some much better shooters currently on the VC in terms of eye candy (R-Type III and Soldier Blade, I'm looking at you). While nothing stands out about the game, it doesn't do that bad of a job for being an early title.
*Sound: *





80's videogame music FTW (For The Win)!! Seriously, the soundtrack in this game just reeks of 80's arcade vibes, and those were some of the best music effects I can remember in videogames. Translated to today's standards though, this game does a decent job between the soundtrack, the sound effects (the copter's guns are nice especially on Surround Sound) and it's basically one of the redeeming features of this game.
*Gameplay: *





If your idea of having fun is holding down the fire button and dodging left to right for four levels until you beat the game, then this one is for you! If you're like me and want a bit of variety (since it is the spice of life), then this has some serious shortcomings. You play each level in two perspectives: Behind the Copter for a 3rd person effect...then an overhead perspective when you reach the end level boss. Other than changing some sprites and whatnot, each level is pretty much the same and requires very little effort from the user to complete.
*Lasting Appeal: *





After beating this game twice recently, I feel it's pretty much a one hit wonder. If it were budget priced at 600 or lower Wii Points, it'd be a better value proposition honestly since it's such a short affair and there isn't much incentive to want to keep playing once you beat it the first time.
*OVERALL: *





Early launch game, awesome 80's beat, jittery graphics and lack of replayability....hmmm this game doesn't sound good on paper, but I can pretty much assure those with nostaligc appeal will get this and those who haven't tried and would like to hopefully will consider this with caution as there is some magic in the game, just not enough to keep fueling the copter forever.
*A personal note: * I found out that if I just keep holding the fire button down, every third shot from my guns was a heat seeking missile...kind of makes the game too easy at that point and kills any "strategy" once you know this...oh well, being cheap sometimes is fun     















Video Footage

Say it ain't so Papa...yep, time to complete a perfect trifecta by declaring this game:





_________________________________________________

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

Alright success aye Papa? Glad to see Papas pick on!


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

This is great, theres a whole lotta' people posting reviews and things now. =o


----------



## mikado412 (Sep 17, 2007)

i am glad to see that this isnt gonna die with nsider. i was really bummed when i saw that it was down(and maybe not back) but this makes me feel better already


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Why is everyone reviewing the same games?

>_>


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Why is everyone reviewing the same games?
> 
> >_>


 They're the new VC releases.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...why not review something else...?

Seriously, how many of these threads were made?


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Why is everyone reviewing the same games?
> 
> >_>


 VC Monday Reviews...we review what games came out...each having our own little twist....for me...I used to only pick one game of the week that was usually the overlooked title most likely...then I expanded to all the games that came out. What else would you like to see reviewed?


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 17, 2007)

YOSHI!

I must get that game.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The question is how many "good" ones were made...and the answer to that is only a handful...but again...everybody brings their own tastes...you have to realize that maybe for this forum....it might be a bit of overkill...but for the NSider forums where the vast majority of members had not played these games or "gasp" even heard of these games, the more reviews of the releases, the merrier (especially decent ones).

Bulerias kickstarted that revolution, so you can thank him


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So you copy him? Nice work.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh give him a break, his reviews aren't half bad, and he seems like a good guy. Reviews are one of the few occasions where multiple opinions are needed.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :\

He just completely said that everyone's copying him though. Bul came up with the idea first, and people are ripping off his idea.


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 17, 2007)

Everyone need to relax... Or not care so much.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> :\
> 
> He just completely said that everyone's copying him though. Bul came up with the idea first, and people are ripping off his idea.


 Whoa...slow your roll there chica...I didn't say we were copying him...I said that he brought "regular" reviews to the VC boards and as a result, Legwinstonsmith and myself decided to bring our own personal flavor into the mix....where do you see that we "copied" him...if anything, we emulated him...but I certainly have my own personal review style and tastes...check out his reviews and mine and you'll see a BIG difference.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, whatever. If you want to do your reviews, go ahead. Review threads won't catch on here, I promise this.

BTW, I take it you saw my sig, since you called me a chick.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Well, whatever. If you want to do your reviews, go ahead. Review threads won't catch on here, I promise this.
> 
> BTW, I take it you saw my sig, since you called a chick.


 It was mainly the way you have mood swings that tipped me off to your gender (oh...I just didn't say that...sorry...but you need a burn).

Also, unless you can predict the future, how do you know review threads won't take off here? Past failures (or lack of trying) doesn't necessarily dictate future performance


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Guys can have mood swings too, you know. <_<

Trust me, the TBT Classic members won't catch on, and more than a third are Classic members.


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

wow tuff  crowd  :wacko: 

I think I'll just update my website each week, and just hope it comes back soon enough to start again.  Writing reviews for each other (all 10 of us) doesnt seem worth it to me, especially with the reaction there getting.  Seems like we angered the locals and considering its there site, best not to do that.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> wow tuff  crowd  :wacko:
> 
> I think I'll just update my website each week, and just hope it comes back soon enough to start again.  Writing reviews for each other (all 10 of us) doesnt seem worth it to me, especially with the reaction there getting.  Seems like we angered the locals and considering its there site, best not to do that.


 Hey Leg, good to see you. I don't think we're angering the members, though I'm sympathetic to how they're feeling. Because we're displaced from our community, we're affecting their's...however that doesn't mean that we can't try and help them build a stronger community in my opinion.

Why else would Bulerias invite us you know? Anyhow...doing reviews for a select few people certainly doesn't make sense...but I'll keep going until it becomes a completely lost cause...and that'll be never in my opinion


----------



## mikado412 (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> wow tuff  crowd  :wacko:
> 
> I think I'll just update my website each week, and just hope it comes back soon enough to start again.  Writing reviews for each other (all 10 of us) doesnt seem worth it to me, especially with the reaction there getting.  Seems like we angered the locals and considering its there site, best not to do that.


 well i will most certainly be doing my part to read and support all of the old vc reviews(esp considering what just happened)
and wow!, ultrabyte you are one of the most negative people on the bell tree, right?
you like this all the time what?


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes...guys certainly can have mood swings too. If my sarcasm was lost, I apologize, but it just seems you're really combative and I'm trying to understand why? If you're saying don't post reviews because it's not worth the time and effort from me...at least let me be the judge of that ya know?

If you're just saying don't post because you think it's silly or "ripping" somebody off...at least give it a chance and then tell me otherwise. I'm open to your opinion and suggestions...but only when it's valid...and five hours into me being here...I don't think anything WE say or do to each other can possibly carry credence just yet...next week...maybe


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

mikado412 said:
			
		

> and wow!, ultrabyte you are one of the most negative people on the bell tree, right?
> you like this all the time what?


 Only to you special people.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> This is great, theres a whole lotta' people posting reviews and things now. =o


 Hopefully you mean this in a positive way...if so, thanks...if not...sorry


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is your sarcasm meter showing anything papa?


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Oh give him a break, his reviews aren't half bad, and he seems like a good guy. Reviews are one of the few occasions where multiple opinions are needed.


 Thanks JJ...hope you enjoyed reading it. If not, that's allright, I appreciate any feedback, positive or negative you have to give.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar is far too innocent, hes not being sarcastic.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hard to tell Master....don't really know anybody well enough to have their humour or feelings down to a degree...I just don't know...hopefully it wasn't sarcastic, but if it was, I can roll with the punches hehe.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

Huh, what? I wasn't being sarcastic.     

EDIT: JJ, you know me well.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Huh, what? I wasn't being sarcastic.
> 
> EDIT: JJ, you know me well.


 Well...the truth shall set you free I hear...I'll figure it out eventually


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....Huh?

Really, there was no sarcasm in there...

Reviews = good...

Even if they might be for the same games, its good to see different views...


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I"m feeling you man...I was just quoting a movie phrase just cause I was tired and felt like it. I'm glad you liked it...I'm sorry it's reviews of the same things...but multiple views on the same games can be a good thing...just not sure if it's a good thing for this forum haha.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats just Papa mysterious yes but hay hes thats our Papa and an awesome man too!
lol
I like your Frolo stuff!


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *MEGA-JAW-DROP*

YOU ACTUALLY KNOW WHO FROLLO IS?!

You're like...the first person (other than Ultra) to get his name correctly.


Whoa....awesome...


You = Frollophile?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I knew you'd have a seizure! : D


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol

Hey, it's not often a fellow Frollophile comes along...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Or all-out Disney fan.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All-out Disney Fan = Rare

Frollophile = Super...mega...rare...or something.

Anyway, we're kinda straying off topic here, and I guess it's my fault...sorry about that, Smalls. (Which is what I'll be calling you, since "Smalls" is an amazing name.)


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Guess we're in the "in" crowd now...way to go Master


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unless you can name some characters from an un-cherished Disney movie, you're not in me and Gengar's little Circle of Disney.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sadly, you're not in much of a crowd. 


Me and Ultra are the only all-out Disney fans I know of here...

D=


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well I knew a disney fan girl on Nsider who really liked old animated things like Hunchback which reminded me of one of my fav villians like Frollo and Jafar!


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> Well I knew a disney fan girl on Nsider who really liked old animated things like Hunchback which reminded me of one of my fav villians like Frollo and Jafar!


 Old animated? Hunchback came out in like 1995.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> Well I knew a disney fan girl on Nsider who really liked old animated things like Hunchback which reminded me of one of my fav villians like Frollo and Jafar!


*HIGH-FIVES*

..............



Frollo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Jafar, though.

@Ultra: I think it was a few years before that, but yeah...its not really old...


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL! Oh man...old animated would be like Snow White or Bambi right


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, anything past the 90s.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I mean before anime of course


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....what? What does this have to do with Anime?


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhh, those aren't particular favorites of mine, so I haven't done much research, but yeah, that sounds right to me.      

(not sarcasm...remember? ;D )

But uuuhhh, yeah. To anyone that hasn't seen Hunchback in a while...go see it. And see it soon. Cuz', its just awesome.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Guess we're in the "in" crowd now...way to go Master


Heh thats my speciality!


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^^


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean like the shows that had awesome animation by disney before the new animated ones like anime (don't mind anime) or some present shows now like shudders (not to offend) Being Ian  >_<


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What in the heck are you talking about?

We're talking about the movies, not the 'shows'.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oo tee hee so thats why my subname is mud!


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 D:

I have no idea what's going on anymore.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [Uhh, those aren't particular favorites of mine, so I haven't done much research, but yeah, that sounds right to me.
> 
> (not sarcasm...remember? ;D )
> 
> But uuuhhh, yeah. To anyone that hasn't seen Hunchback in a while...go see it. And see it soon. Cuz', its just awesome.


 Hmmm....Aladdin>>>>>>>>>Hunchback....though my personal fave has ALWAYS been Beauty and the Beast.

Wow has this thread gotten off track...all that hard work for the reviews and we're talking Disney Movies...ah well...I'll go with the flow.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sleeping Beauty>Atlantis>Treasure Planet>The Rescuers>Beauty and the Beast>Aladdin


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

I seem to confuse people as well! My other strength!

Anyways I love Robin Hood! Also the rescuers but they're both pretty even so
Robin Hood = The Rescuers 1 or 2


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No I'm not. You just don't appreciate the under-rated movies.

Cinderella... is okay. Doesn't fit in my list though.


----------



## mikado412 (Sep 17, 2007)

you are all crazy because robin hood>alladin>who really cares about the rest, cause those 2 pwn anything else


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

mikado412 said:
			
		

> you are all crazy because robin hood>alladin>who really cares about the rest, cause those 2 pwn anything else


 I'm sorry, but there's way better movies than Robin Hood.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> mikado412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 QFT!  Such as Fox and the Hound...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fox and the Hound isn't that good...

Sleeping Beauty pwns every Disney movie (non-Pixar).


----------



## mikado412 (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fox and the Hound! papa you are dating us, and confusing the kids. Holy moly i forgot about fox and the hound. my memory is shot, so i guess i cant tell you all about how much better robin hood is


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> *Fox and the Hound isn't that good...*
> 
> Sleeping Beauty pwns every Disney movie (non-Pixar).


 Say's the person who thinks Atlantis is greater than Alladin....


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you appreciate the under-rated movies, then you're a true Disney Fanatic.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who says I don't appreciate them    			 I just don't think that Atlantis is greater than Alladin is all


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Proof that Aladdin is better?


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

You guys have it all wrong....

Pixar>Aladdin>Lion King>The Little Mermaid>Robin Hood>The Jungle Book>Beauty and the Beast>Peter Pan>Oliver and Company>101 Dalamations.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> You guys have it all wrong....
> 
> Pixar>Aladdin>Lion King>The Little Mermaid>Robin Hood>The Jungle Book>Beauty and the Beast>Peter Pan>Oliver and Company>101 Dalamations.


 XD....though you did hit a nerve with Oliver and Company....Billy Joel singing Why Should I Worry as Dodger...still brings about the most rockingest beat EVER...and THIS is truly an under appreciated Disney movie!


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> DemiseofGanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i thought someone would get a kick out of that one. One of my fave Disney movies.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> DemiseofGanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TOTAL AGREE. I love Oliver and Company. I used to know all the words to 'Why Should I worry'. I can also name all the dogs from other Disney movies in that scene.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Proof that Aladdin is better?


 Alladin:

Theatrical Performance 
Total US Gross $217,350,219 
International Gross $286,700,000 
Worldwide Gross $504,050,219 


Atlantis:

Theatrical Performance 
Total US Gross $84,052,762 
International Gross $101,996,258 
Worldwide Gross $186,049,020 


Source


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

[Dodger]
One minute I'm in Central Park
Then I'm down on Delancey Street
From the Bow'ry to St Marks
There's a syncopated beat

Whoo, whoo, whoo, whoo, whoo
I'm streetwise
I can improvise
Whoo, whoo, whoo, whoo, whoo
I'm streetsmart
I've got New York City heart


Why should I worry?
Why should I care?
I may not have a dime
But I got street savoire faire
Why should I worry?
Why should I care?
It's just bebopulation
And I got street saviore faire

The rhythm of the city
But once you get it down
Then you can own this town
You can wear the crown


Why should I worry?
Why should I care?
I may not have a dime
But I got street savoire faire
Why should I worry?
Why should I care?
It's just bebopulation
And I got street saviore faire


Ev'rything goes
Ev'rything fits
They love me at the Chelsea
They adore me at the Ritz


Why should I worry?
Why should I care?
And even when I cross that line
I got street savoire faire


Whoo, whoo, whoo, whoo, whoo


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just because it performed better in the theaters doesn't mean it's better.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

Good reviews as always Papa, though I commented on them when I could still post on NSider...


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You asked for proof...I gave you proof...just cause you're in denial doesn't mean I didn't meet your criteria    			 Public perception here is all that matters and in this case...Alladin was better...the spinoff TV show, the games and the merchandise says otherwise too


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Good reviews as always Papa, though I commented on them when I could still post on NSider...


 Yeah...thanks Bul....you need to create an official welcoming committee too...might I suggest you put UltraByte in charge of it too


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I sure do love being harassed by members who think they're better than me! : D


 Think....oh no....I KNOW I'm better than you  :r ....at least in being friendly hehe...allright guys and girls...I'm out...east coast living and an early wake up call won't be kind to me at this late hour.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 U R SO MODEST D:


----------



## Ultra Luigi (Sep 17, 2007)

Papa, I can


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Ultra Luigi said:
			
		

> No love for the Great Mouse Detective. I didn


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Ultra Luigi said:
			
		

> Papa, I can


----------



## Ultra Luigi (Sep 17, 2007)

The only  parts of some songs I remember are from The Jungle Book, but that


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Ultra Luigi said:
			
		

> The only  parts of some songs I remember are from The Jungle Book, but that


----------



## amarriner (Sep 18, 2007)

Ultra Luigi said:
			
		

> No love for the Great Mouse Detective. I didn


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 18, 2007)

amarriner said:
			
		

> Ultra Luigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> > No love for the Great Mouse Detective. I didn


----------



## amarriner (Sep 18, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> amarriner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Sep 19, 2007)

Sweet reviews, however a suggestion. Maybe like give each smile a number 1 being the lowest and put it like this:







 4/10


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 19, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Sweet reviews, however a suggestion. Maybe like give each smile a number 1 being the lowest and put it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought about doing that...but I didn't really want to associate each smiley with a number...however it seems that people automatically do that...I'll probably take your advice and run with it, thanks!


----------



## Super Daddy-o (Sep 20, 2007)

Great reviews Papa!  And for the side the most forgotten Disney movie, how about "The Black Cauldron"?  I saw it as a kid but can't remember much at all.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 20, 2007)

Super Daddy-o said:
			
		

> Great reviews Papa!  And for the side the most forgotten Disney movie, how about "The Black Cauldron"?  I saw it as a kid but can't remember much at all.


 Wait...I just remembered a classic that I haven't seen anything about in years....

The Sword in the Stone. Great King Arthur movie.


----------



## amarriner (Sep 20, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Super Daddy-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh nice, The Black Cauldron. I don't remember much about the movie, but I recall reading that book (and it's predecessor). Don't think I ever finished the series, though.

Yeah Sword in the Stone was great, too.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 20, 2007)

amarriner said:
			
		

> DemiseofGanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Black Cauldron...  Part of The Chronicles of Prydain.  I read them all when I was a kid.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 20, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> amarriner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh my God.  That's like my favorite book series ever... I'm SO glad some of you guys remember it... sadly Lloyd Alexander passed away earlier this year...


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 23, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He died!?!?!?!  I didn't know that...  It's really too bad...


----------

